# vrt made 275 whp..i wanna break 300



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

so i recently purchased a 97 jetta vr6. it has a peiced together turbo kit. everything was done right...basicly id say its a stage 2 kinetic kit the way its set up...i dynod it last nite and it made 275 whp at 10 psi...i wanna make 300 

motor- 
-stock completly rebuilt motor 
-mk4 headgasket 
-262 sutotech cams 
-5 angle valve job with new valves retainers ect. 

turbo setup 
-atp clone manifold 
-t3t4oe turbo 
-external wastegate 
-kinetic down pipe 
-3 inch stainless turbo back, no cat straight piped 
-4in maf 
-c2 #30 software 
-30lb injectors 
-stock fuel pump 
-front mount. 
no manual boost controller 



its very well done and everything is legit...i know with 2 or 3 more pounds it will make 300 whp...but i wanna know if this is safe on the stock fuel pump. what should i do to safely make 300 whp 

thanks in advance, heres the setup!


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

if you don't already have wideband, get one. from there, you can tweak the system to see how your AFR changes accordingly with boost and fuel changes


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

you should be making 300whp at 10psi. 

post your dyno with a/f 

:beer:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

you could use water/meth and break 300whp on same psi with a good tune. any pics of setup? wideband is a must for any turbo car


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

something was messed up with the wideband on the dyno so there isnt an af on the dyno sheet


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

do you have the dyno sheet post it


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

word from the wise get a spacer boosted vr's dnt like high compression.


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

ill post the dyno sheet in the morning...im gunna order a wideband asap


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

Throw an inline pump in there to be safe. Probably wouldn't hurt to do a new fuel filter unless you know for sure it was recently replaced. 

Post up the sheet if you have one.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

95vr6dub said:


> ill post the dyno sheet in the morning...im gunna order a wideband asap


 AEM UEGO is a good sensor for the price. you can generally get one for $200.


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

With 30 lb injectors, your safe HP limit based on an 80% duty cycle and 3 bar of fuel pressure is 288 hp and if you have stepped up to a 4 bar FPR, then you are good for 307 HP. Your next step will be larger injectors and software to match, as you do not want to max your duty cycle out too far.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

JoHnsVrT said:


> word from the wise get a spacer boosted vr's dnt like high compression.


This man is wrong. Myself and many others in my area ran 15psi on stock compression (mk3 10:1) and didn't have problems. As long as fueling is adequate and detonation is controlled (water/meth) you will be fine.


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

well hes not on meth or any of that so you need to keep that in mind ive seen spun bearings etc.
Just speaking from experience.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

JoHnsVrT said:


> well hes not on meth or any of that so you need to keep that in mind ive seen spun bearings etc.
> Just speaking from experience.


well, 8.5:1 comp people spin bearings too. there is no logic in your arguement. his power is not very high, and he isn't pushing out that much boost. his compression ratio isn't going to put that big of an effect on it

oh, and VRT's on corn LOVE high compression


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

JoHnsVrT said:


> well hes not on meth or any of that so you need to keep that in mind ive seen spun bearings etc.
> Just speaking from experience.


spinning bearings is generally from oil pressure, and has nothing to do with whats being discussed here.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

spinning bearings from water/meth since when? maybe spun bearing from a crapy rebuild or lack of oil pressure etc.


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

heres the dyno sheet, 275hp, 275tq.










im gunna leave it the way it is for now until i get the afr setup and figure out whats best when going over 300hp for a frequently driven vrt. thanks for all the input guys its greatly appreciated.


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

i'd be pissed if i spun a rod bearing from running too much boost:bs::what: haha


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

i'd say if you want 300.. add a fuel pump and a couple more pounds of sucked in babies and call it a day. or you can go c2 stage 3


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

scan your car with vagcom and see if you are getting any codes.... maybe you have some hidden issues and thats why you arent seeing full potential of your car. 275 HP is a good amount of power.


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

im gunna scan the car tommarow...but after doing research and this being my first trubo vr, im gunna leave it be untill i get the stage 2 c2 software injectors and pump. 275 on the stock fuel pump and such is definitely respectable. 

what do you guys suggest i go with besides the stage 2 c2 setup?


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

crazysccrmd said:


> This man is wrong. Myself and many others in my area ran 15psi on stock compression (mk3 10:1) and didn't have problems. As long as fueling is adequate and detonation is controlled (water/meth) you will be fine.


30# chip was tuned on 10:1 though AFAIK. 10.5:1 doesn't mean he's making more power. He's likely making less due to pulling timing. He's not running race gas or meth.

OP, anything north of where you are at and get an in-line. After you get a wideband of course.

Stage 2? Walbro, 8.5:1 or 9:1 spacer, ARP headsuds (optional), chip, 42# inj, and you're good.

What's the turbo hotside? T3 what? What spark plug and what gap?

There are many "little things" to maximize power out of a setup, but on a chip tune car the main focus is:
-A/F ratio of 12.5:1-13:1 (Wideband and adj. fpr)
- Run highest compression ratio that will allow you to see full timing of the chip(This will depend on intercooler and type of fuel mainly)

Made 319whp sae on 30# inj. at 12psi boost/10:1 compression on a 2.5" exhaust. BUT ran 1-2 gallons of 100 oct w/ the 93 (full timing) AND ran almost 4.5bar fuel pressure. Only way to keep it from going lean (30# were maxed)


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

im getting the wideband this weekend.....i can get the inline this weekend too.

only questions i have is, the car is running off the wastegate boost (10psi). do i need to get a bigger spring to be able to up the boost after everything else is done. car currently DOES NOT have a manual boost controller. 

the car had 2,5inch down pipe into the stock cat, resonator and muffler....i fabbed up custom 3 inch stainless exhaust from the down pipe back....im putting a cat in the 3 inch piping and also magnaflow muffler...is this gonna be ok?

im not a total idiot like it seems but, advice from guys who have done all these things already it helps a great deal


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

95vr6dub said:


> im getting the wideband this weekend.....i can get the inline this weekend too.
> 
> only questions i have is, the car is running off the wastegate boost (10psi). do i need to get a bigger spring to be able to up the boost after everything else is done. car currently DOES NOT have a manual boost controller.
> 
> ...


the wastegate spring tells you the minimum boost you can run, so the spring will not matter. getting an MBC or EBC would be beneficial to your fine tuning

as for the exhaust, that should open things up pretty well. did you atleast get a high flow/performance cat?


----------



## rabbi_turbo (Jan 4, 2011)

well i have the same set up as u, c2 stage 2 30# injectors i havent dynoed the car but i run 11 safe everyday on 93!!! when i went to the track i put in 103 and turned the boost up to about 13.5 to 14 psi it held up and i ran a 12.9 on street tires!!! so u can run race gas with the setup u have just make sure its unleaded race gas and not leaded then im sure ull hit 300hp!!! enjoy the video and the car is for sale in interested...


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

so even with a mbc i cant turn the boost down??


----------



## rabbi_turbo (Jan 4, 2011)

im not sure about that one.. im usen AEM tru boost and it works good...


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

95vr6dub said:


> so even with a mbc i cant turn the boost down??


Not lower than whatever your WG spring is. Same with an EBC.


----------

